# Gaint TCR SLR.....Why a diff frame in the U>S>A???



## Todd769 (Feb 21, 2009)

Does anyone know why the frames are diff in the U.S then they are in say Japan?.... Seems like they get a much better frame over sea's then here in U.S! Internal cables with a diff seat post tube and better cleaner looking welds! I like the sliver and black lettering paint job too. It seems like the frames here in U.S are the same as last years TCR SL frames and they are calling them TCR SLR but only the frames from over sea's are the new SLR's?!!!....Anyone know why?


----------



## Italianrider76 (May 13, 2005)

I've noticed that too and is there any difference between this year's TCR SLR and last year's TCR SL?

Not sure why the Asian market TCR SLRs have a different seat post clamp and internal cable routing but they are different.


----------



## octave (May 11, 2014)

i am also very curious about the TCR SLR, the frameset above all. . . 

are the models shown on Giant's Asian websites the 2015 models?

also, is the TCR SLR frameset available to buy in the USA? or, can you only buy the complete bike?


----------



## T800 (Jan 27, 2014)

It's common the manufacturer makes the different frames for different countries. Not all Asian countries have internal cable routing. I could only see Taiwan and Japan have that, not sure about Korea since I couldn't get in their website.


----------



## youngmth (May 22, 2012)

I was on a business trip to Asia last year and picked up a Taiwanese version TCR SLR2 (105 group). The SLR1 (Ultegra) was not available back then or I would have opted for the SLR1 with a nicer paint scheme. I have not ridden an aluminum bike for years and the ride quality is much nicer than I have expected.


----------



## captain stubbing (Mar 30, 2011)

the average american weights about 50 pounds more so the usa models are prob more heavy duty


----------

